# R35 @ Bedford Parody



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

The original was taken down by the user but the sequel is much better..

Kindly edited by a P'heads member and uploaded for your enjoyment. 

Enjoy:

How not to drive bedford trackday. Kebab love making. - YouTube


----------



## whpFarmer (Oct 3, 2014)

I had missed a couple of things, on screen narrating bettered that.
So yes, the sequel is better.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

wow. just wow.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I would pay good money for that drivers forum username. That is some slack driving.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I would pay good money for that drivers forum username. That is some slack driving.


It's a pretty distinctive car.

MY09/10 with MY11 bumper and DRLS in white.
Carbon bonnet and spoiler.
MY10 wheels.
MY14 headlights.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

The narrative was brilliant. His protruding gut was equally magnificent.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

It was shocking in how good, yet bad it was.


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

Fingers like pork sausages.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

I actually fancy a kebab now :/


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Kadir said:


> The narrative was brilliant. His protruding gut was equally magnificent.


You mean Kebab store:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

why is everyone else going so slowly? initially I thought yeah what a tit, driving like that on sighting lap 

a laugh that it appears to be a radical driver that's posted the parody vid - cause of course there's never any problems with radicals passing people on the brakes on in bends on track days ...


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

This is the car isn't it? Obviously not on about Alberts but indeed the member is on here but not airing there opinion / views.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

That has got to be some of the worst driving I've seen on track and believe me I've seen everything after instructing on experience days for many years. If the driver is reading this get some instruction mate, you really need it or else you are going to be involved in a serious accident before long.


----------



## Berry (Apr 14, 2008)

Shocking!!! 

Also what is the point of driving any car on track in 'comfort' mode (Auto and traction control)???

Surely the point of taking your car on track is to have fun and explore the limits/capabilities of you and your car. Not drive like your sitting on the motorway in a Vectra!!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Berry said:


> Shocking!!!
> 
> Also what is the point of driving any car on track in 'comfort' mode (Auto and traction control)???
> 
> Surely the point of taking your car on track is to have fun and explore the limits/capabilities of you and your car. Not drive like your sitting on the motorway in a Vectra!!


Some people just want to boast about how many people they overtook and how fast the car is.
Fun and driver involvement are not a consideration as they don't really know what they are doing.
Point and shoot.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Berry said:


> Shocking!!!
> 
> Also what is the point of driving any car on track in 'comfort' mode (Auto and traction control)???
> 
> Surely the point of taking your car on track is to have fun and explore the limits/capabilities of you and your car. Not drive like your sitting on the motorway in a Vectra!!


Comfort mode may be the fastest way to do some things in the GTR....  NO really.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

CT17 said:


> Some people just want to boast about how many people they overtook and how fast the car is.
> Fun and driver involvement are not a consideration as they don't really know what they are doing.
> Point and shoot.


I agree with that statement but you forgot to add some people want to build a track car with the most powerful engine they can build so they can boast about its power and straight line performance lol


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

OMG i always remind the trackday host to mention that one in the briefing if i have the pleasure of trackdaying.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

What a [email protected] Vid had me proper :chuckle:


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

I've sent the owner/driver of the car a link to this thread so hopefully he can comment!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Is it Maureen from Driving School?


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

OMFG. That is horrific. Would be interested to hear who was the Organiser? & circumstances around the McLaren incident?

Should have been black flagged!!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Lazy driving with little consideration unfortunately.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

MattGTR750 said:


> I've sent the owner/driver of the car a link to this thread so hopefully he can comment!


No doubt he's just finishing off a large kebab and will be with us shortly.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

It's made Jalopnik's Facebook feed lolol. He's gone viral! I think he's more Burger King than kebab, because he drives like a real Whopper.


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

LOL at the edited vid.

This guy is the only person I've seen who's hands make the wheel of the GTR look small.


----------



## R4LLY (Aug 9, 2006)

I was there on the day and the driver is a very good friend of mine.

There's a lot of mis information flying around as well as some uncalled for comments.

Just for some background info, this was the first time he has had the GTR on track and the vid was the first time he was going around.

The traction was fully off and suspension on R THROIGHOUT. 

If anyone here believes the first time they were on track they were the new Lewis Hamilton, they are obviously deluded.

Everyone here was a learner before they passed, and again didn't start their first track day with Michael Schumacher precision.

The stewards on the day had zero issues, there were no black flags issued nor were there any warnings given.

If anyone had an issue why did they not tell a steward??

Or be man enough to actually talk to the driver??

The fact is he was much better later on in the day, and the Mclaren driver unfortunately was a little overwhelmed by the GTR.

The incident occured when the Mclaren gave room and signalled for the GTR to pass, and then turned into him as he was passing. To avoid major damage the GTR saw him coming early and turned onto the grass, averting any further damage. The steward even confirmed it was the mclaren drivers fault and apologised. We left the track as it started to rain and there was a couple of RWD 600+hp cars in the convoy with us that were using semi slicks. Waiting for more rain wouldn't be a bright idea as they would not fair greatly in a drive back with heavy rain.

The track day was one of the worst I have attended with regards to other driver skills, and the Mclaren had already been off that morning!! He went straight over the grass, and if there was a video of him around the track it wouldn't be pretty at all.

The unfortunate thing is that GTR's create a lot of attention, and this in turn attracts Jealous and Envious individuals.

I.E the maker of this video. He was so worked up in his Jealous rage, that he found a pic of the GTR from the Msvt site and even paid for it to be put in his video!! Lol

It takes time to look for a decent pic, and he obviously spent some time doing so.

Gotta give it to him for taking the time and effort to make it. Hopefully now he feels better at night time knowing that he made a "cool" video about a GTR driver while he probably dreams of owning one.

He seems such an expert at pointing out someone's mistakes from behind a computer, however why not go upto someone and give them some pointers, or if you haven't got the backbone to do that, talk to a Marshall!! He was obviously there on the day.

The funniest thing is that the driver would probably make kebabs out of the keyboard warriors that pop up! Lol 


People are quick to judge from behind a keyboard but if they knew the driver wouldn't be saying some of the stuff they are.

If anyone wants to say anything to him in person next time, please feel free. Look out for him next time, he's pictured below. Can't be many 6ft+ guys weighing in at 25stone driving GTR's


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

R4LLY said:


> There's a lot of mis information flying around as well as some uncalled for comments.


WTF? At the very least, this guy needs some serious tuition on track craft. Driving one handed and slicing people into virtually every corner is not exactly the way to go on is it. 

Anyway, it's a funny video:chuckle: Do you seriously believe that the person who made the video is jealous?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

From Jalopnik



> Now, I know that we Jalopnik writers love us some hyperbole. Everything here is "crazy" and "insane" and full of things we "can't stop watching." But let's put all that aside for a second, friends. Let me be completely honest with you. This track day video has the worst driving I have ever seen.
> 
> The driver of this Nissan GT-R at a Bedford Autodrome track day in England is a knob. And a knob who's lucky he didn't kill someone.
> 
> ...


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

Well if beefcake thought people weren't going to comment on the video he shouldn't have posted it up originally.
He's probably used to his physicality being enough to intimidate people whilst he's out the car so why not drive it like that on the track... get out of my f'ing way or I'll make you.


----------



## R4LLY (Aug 9, 2006)

TAZZMAXX said:


> WTF? At the very least, this guy needs some serious tuition on track craft. Driving one handed and slicing people into virtually every corner is not exactly the way to go on is it.
> 
> Anyway, it's a funny video:chuckle: Do you seriously believe that the person who made the video is jealous?


I'm sure there are a lot of guys who will make similar mistakes first time out on the track.

Lol yes the video maker definitely has issues

Maybe I'm old school, but if I have an issue with someone I would rather talk to them face to face at the time.

Making videos afterwards is probably something a teenage kid would do.

He's made hits out of it though, so fair play to him! 

The driver isn't on the forum, but he actually is laughing at the vid as well.

It was obviously made by someone who had issues.


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

No one cares how big your mate is, he drives like a prick! My first track day I kept both hands on the wheel and respected others!


----------



## R4LLY (Aug 9, 2006)

minifreak said:


> No one cares how big your mate is, he drives like a prick! My first track day I kept both hands on the wheel and respected others!


Well it seems everyone was obsessed with the kebabs! Lol


Congrats to you.

You should award yourself a blue peter badge for the effort.

People learn from mistakes.

But again I forget most people were born perfect race drivers.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

R4LLY said:


> I was there on the day and the driver is a very good friend of mine.


So, if you were there, he's a good mate and you knew he had no track experience, why did you not go out for a few laps with him and explain what lines to take and about track etiquette? Just a thought.


----------



## R4LLY (Aug 9, 2006)

TAZZMAXX said:


> So, if you were there, he's a good mate and you knew he had no track experience, why did you not go out for a few laps with him and explain what lines to take and about track etiquette? Just a thought.


I actually did later

I'm not an expert either though.

But that's what I mean. This vid was his first spell at bedford in that car. At the time of this lap I was out in my own car.

So if you had seen footage later it would have been a lot better.

One of the instructors actually came upto him at the end of the crash lap and congratulated him on avoiding a major crash when the Mclaren messed up.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

R4LLY said:


> ...this was the first time he has had the GTR on track and the vid was the first time he was going around.


OK, but the original video and his driving speak for themselves. Appalling. Really. He took a lot of corners off people. Most circuits would see you having a very short day just for that.




R4LLY said:


> If anyone had an issue why did they not tell a steward??
> 
> Or be man enough to actually talk to the driver??


I do however agree with this. I will always either complain to TDOs or have words with the person myself. Regardless of size.


----------



## R4LLY (Aug 9, 2006)

moleman said:


> OK, but the original video and his driving speak for themselves. Appalling. Really. He took a lot of corners off people. Most circuits would see you having a very short day just for that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not condoning anyone's driving. I'm just saying people should cut a little slack. 

As you say if there were major concerns someone should have been notified. They really had zero issues all day with regards to the driving and no flags were issued at all.


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

R4LLY said:


> Well it seems everyone was obsessed with the kebabs! Lol
> 
> 
> Congrats to you.
> ...


Sarcasm highlights stupidity!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

R4LLY said:


> Well it seems everyone was obsessed with the kebabs! Lol
> 
> 
> Congrats to you.
> ...


There is some pretty shocking stuff all over the place and not just limited to your friend.

He should really consider getting some tuition and if he applied him self he would probably enjoy it more.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Did he miss the driver briefing?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

MattGTR750 said:


> I've sent the owner/driver of the car a link to this thread so hopefully he can comment!


I noticed you linked him to my Facebook as someone posted the link there too.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

This still makes me laugh...


----------



## Chrismorris (Oct 16, 2014)

R4LLY said:


> I was there on the day and the driver is a very good friend of mine.
> 
> There's a lot of mis information flying around as well as some uncalled for comments.


Someone on PH pointed this post out to me. I can't help but voice my opinion.

I was there on the day in a Honda Accord and I was there all day.

These are the things I saw:

The GTR belonged to a group of close friends who enjoyed each other's company.

They could have arrived late as I didn't notice them in the safety briefing.

Just before lunch time a very powerful white 911 belonging to the group out braked me into turn 7 while positioned to do so in the middle of the track, indicating that he had planned to do so. We know it had some power because we started braking at +90mph.

........

Followed by the white GTR doing the same.

.......

again

.......

and again

......

and again......

Until possibly the same white GTR forced us dive away from the apex to the outside of turn 12.

and it gets worst.

He then forced a BMW off track limits by what looked like a outbraking manoeuvre at propane bend as seen a few times in the video.

The 4 of us let the marshal know, luck would have it the BMW came over to do the same.

In the afternoon: 

While having a chat with one of the marshals near the machine someone in a caterham came over to have a private word with a different marshal and I overheard complaints of a GTR overtaking on the wrong side, then overtaking on the left again in chicane on the back straight. After the marshals spoke to each other on the radio orders to black flag him was given.

After we went back to check our fuel the GTR came into the pits with some paint damage to the front right of the car.
He stopped at the marshals post, BLOCKING the track exit, shouted something at the marshal.

When the traffic behind the GTR had cleared, the McLaren came in, followed by my mate.

My mate immediately went to let the marshals know that he was behind the incident and had witnessed it happen.

This is what happened:

Once the GTR passed me on the first straight it had caught up the McLaren, as the McLaren's front left wheel touched the curb which is known to be the apex point of that hairpin the GTR hit the left rear wheel of the McLaren. Exactly what the GTR driver did to another Megane in the video at the 1:00 mark. 

We can confirm that we did not see the McLaren indicate his intention to let the GTR pass at that point as it would be monumentally stupid to do so. Bear in mind the up coming hairpin, before all the straight in the world afterward and the complete lack of space before the hairpin.

While we were standing at the marshal's post, ensuring the driver of the McLaren wasn't hurt and giving our account of the incident. Your friend came charging towards the driver of the McLaren with all the anger in the universe, shouting abuse, using his size to overwhelm the marshals holding him back, accusing him of "stealing the racing line", threatening physical violence and gave complete disregard to the organiser. 

Your friend's behaviour out of the car was exactly the same in the car, he has no concern for any rules, he has no concern for anybody's safety, he lives his life as a bully and he tried to bully the McLaren's driver after the GTR had caused a crash. I was afaid your mate wasn't going to be held back by the marshals, the only one not afaid of your mate was the driver of the McLaren. He didn't even say one thing back to the driver of the GTR other than to request that he stop shouting abuse and let the grown ups talk. Which ever friend you were R4lly, the way that you didn't control him can only lead us to believe you were used to him bullying everyone around.

At this moment my mate, would also like to tell everyone that the GTR carried on racing along after he had tried to spin the McLaren. AND that a marshal told him after the crash the driver of the McLaren had been doing passenger laps and also sitting passenger to instruct a first timer on his first track day during the morning session.

I doubt anyone can support your version of events as a handful of people came to voice their complaint about a group of white cars including the GTR in the video. 

So which car were you driving?

If you were truely his friend, you ought to stop trying to blatantly lie for him and keep him away from the tracks, for the good of his safety and everyone elses. 

Because none of us want him anywhere near us, in a car or in person. Your friend is truely obnoxious.

Since you consider him as a friend, I doubt you are a very good person either.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Wow

When I started this thread 12 hours ago the video had about 20 views. It now has nearly 5000!

I'm pleased the driver is laughing about it and hope he'll filter out any insults and learn from what people are saying. Also hope there wasn't much damage to either car.

It could be argued that the organisers should share blame for allowing a novice to drive like that but who knows as we weren't there. 

Some of the comments on P'heads don't tally with what's been said here, R4lly it might be worth you taking a look at the thread and putting across what you experienced, if you'd want to. 

I think this is more of a representation of how a lot of track day regulars like me perceive 35 owners (not all obviously!) and this guy is most certainly not the only one. We've all seen this type of driving before (not just in 35's) and this is probably why there's been such a response to the video.

I actually posted a vid of me chasing a McLaren on the P'heads thread as I thought it may've been the same one, that driver had no track day etiquette whatsoever!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

oops I hadn't seen the previous post.. 

Thanks for posting that.

Very interesting.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Track day operator error, driving like that bloke should have been off earlier. Every single corner he was undertaking for starters. Sorry that's not a beginner, that's just someone who hasn't bothered to listen in the briefing or is too selfish to care. It's trackday 101.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

tonigmr2 said:


> Track day operator error, driving like that bloke should have been off earlier. Every single corner he was undertaking for starters. Sorry that's not a beginner, that's just someone who hasn't bothered to listen in the briefing or is too selfish to care. It's trackday 101.


Agree, at the GTROC Silverstone days you'd be sent home before that video is half way through.

Someone at MSV will be getting a grilling by the management I suspect...


----------



## R4LLY (Aug 9, 2006)

git-r said:


> Wow
> 
> When I started this thread 12 hours ago the video had about 20 views. It now has nearly 5000!
> 
> ...


Lol

The video is quite amusing.

The facts are that 80% of the drivers that day must have been novices or out on the track first time.

The Mclaren driver was pretty useless, pretty much as bad as the one you video'd

His attitude was even worse.

After he got out of the car he refused to communicate to the GTR driver and acted in an incredibly arrogant and incendiary manner.

Putting his finger to his mouth and shushing anyone who tried talking to him! Lol

This was understandable as it was later relayed that his father is extremely rich and Mclaren bring that specific MC12 to the track just for him to use.
It arrives in a Mclaren truck every time. The way the video has progressed shows his wallet isn't light!! 

So it could well be the same driver who was in the vid you posted before.

I've been bedford a few times this year and he has always been there without fail.

I have to stress that if so many people had an issue on the day, why wasn't anything relayed back to the GTR driver by the marshall's?

There is no way in hell that they would let such a "Wreckless" driver continue for 30 odd laps.

And why did no one just come over and have a word?

I personally did advise him to take it a little easy after the morning crash between an M3 and the caterham.

Btw that accident happened with the M3 undertaking the caterham in the hairpin, but no thread about that?? 

I have no reason to lie, and anyone is open to contact the marshall's and ask them if they flagged the GTR, and they will confirm that as well.

Nowhere have I condoned any of that driving, but on a public track day you will have drivers of different levels driving.

There was a red kit car who turned left in the middle of the straight after the chicane, as there were blue cones separating the tracks which he thought was a left hand bend! Lol

This is the sort of drivers that were out on the day.

Unfortunately sometimes when there is a group of powerful cars in attendance stigmas get automatically attached.

If he was driving an accord or MX5 it wouldn't have even made more than 100 hits.

As for Chris Morris

Unfortunately I did not have the pleasure of meeting you. I did with many others and really enjoyed most of the day, apart from the majority of driving.

I was in the Evo, E63 and GT2 on the day.

I think you have exaggerated everything, but if that's how you perceived it, that's fine.

I am starting to sound like a broken record now but why is it so difficult for people to communicate face to face nowadays?

The marshall's had no problems on the day. If a Marshall really got shouted at, would they not ban the said person?

Or at least stop them from driving the rest of the day?

And how can your friend have seen the Mclaren not signal when he's driving behind?

There was no one close enough to those two cars at all. We were watching from the pit side, and there was a go pro running on the GTR.

It's pretty clear on that what happened, and as I said previously the Mclaren driver very wisely hasn't put a video up.

Anyhow, I've said before no one was condoning undertaking where there is no space, but if you have an issue make sure you get it sorted on the day!!

If enough people voiced their opinion the organisers would obviously step in.

They didn't, so obviously there wasn't many opinions voiced.

Next time make sure you and your friends get a refund or take some action against the track if you want your opinions to be valid.

As currently your view holds no water as no action was taken on the day and the marshall's did not say there was an issue all day.

It's sad that you make such judgements about someone's charachter when knowing very little about them.

Apart from being a "bully" he's been previously saving your backside from terror threats as he was a seargent in an anti terror task force. 

Don't judge someone without speaking to them first.

It's good to talk rather than hide behind a keyboard or talk after the fact.

If you or any of your friends had come upto him or any of us on the day, everyone would have respected your opinion.

Don't be nervous next time and introduce yourself.

No-one actually bites in real life, it's just on forums


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Can the GT-R owner not just post up the accident incident and clear all doubt of who's fault it is?

Or post up one of him driving into the pits in a polite calm manner and not the one everyone claims is his stopping cars getting off by stopping at the track exit point.

Surely those would clear any element of doubt of these remarks and cast doubt in the claims of others.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Regardless of how everyone else was driving, why was he driving with one hand on the wheel and like he was on the weekly commute? If you are such track day regulars and he was a novice, aside the briefing, did nobody give him any tips? Was his ego to big to ask for advice? Because frankly that is more worrying than anything else. Why wasn't he given some input by his friends?


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

Said it before, but if his attitude out of the car is the same as it is in the car I doubt many people would risk 'being made a kebab' out of by trying to talk to him.

Was the 'casual arm' on the door to stop himself rolling out the seat?

The organisers really should be held accountable for letting him continue to drive like he'd only ever driven a car on a computer game.


----------



## R4LLY (Aug 9, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> Regardless of how everyone else was driving, why was he driving with one hand on the wheel and like he was on the weekly commute? If you are such track day regulars and he was a novice, aside the briefing, did nobody give him any tips? Was his ego to big to ask for advice? Because frankly that is more worrying than anything else. Why wasn't he given some input by his friends?



I haven't said anywhere I am a Trackday regular.

I am my own person as is anyone else. We did tell him to calm down after the M3 accident with the caterham as there was lots of careless drivers around.

He did.


I said earlier I'm not an expert. We did not get a briefing as we were late.

Why did the marshall's not say anything if there was an issue?

No point going round in circles about it.

It was a bad set of laps.

He got flamed. Most likely won't happen again.

It happens a lot, more so on that day.

Wasn't as bad after and marhsalls had no issue.

So if the marshall's had no issue, why flame me and everyone associated? Lol


----------



## R4LLY (Aug 9, 2006)

Neanderthal said:


> Said it before, but if his attitude out of the car is the same as it is in the car I doubt many people would risk 'being made a kebab' out of by trying to talk to him.
> 
> Was the 'casual arm' on the door to stop himself rolling out the seat?
> 
> The organisers really should be held accountable for letting him continue to drive like he'd only ever driven a car on a computer game.


Dude he really is a wide guy.

The GTR he bought recently as it was the car that he fits in comfortably.

Even then the seats don't hold him in and he does need to stop himself moving.

Space issues were serious factors to the one arm.

If you guys met him at a meet or something, a lot of your stigmas would be quickly dissipated.

He's the total opposite of what he's made out to be, but his size does not help people thinking what they do.


----------



## kin quick (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi R4LLY,

Could you post up all the tracks and dates you and your muscular friend are attending for the forseable future without all of your cobblers, drivel and bull$hit please.

I will avoid all of them like the plague!

Thankyou


----------



## R4LLY (Aug 9, 2006)

kin quick said:


> Hi R4LLY,
> 
> Could you post up all the tracks and dates you and your muscular friend are attending for the forseable future without all of your cobblers, drivel and bull$hit please.
> 
> ...


Lol

:clap::clap::clap:

:thumbsup:

I will do my utmost to keep you updated.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

someone should post this link on jalopolink so they can learn the whole story. 
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/3252521-post29.html

or he will be in for a lot.

anyways id play with the video, just go along with it, and show another showing your progress as you learn more. joke about it too, cause its funny... it is, its cool.

people will think what they want, the video really angered me but also funny.


----------



## havingmydinner (Oct 17, 2014)

Good evening all,

I am the owner and driver of the McLaren.

First of all I would like to apologise for coming here uninvited, I have no intentions of owning a GTR as I lack the required space to house a Nissan GTR. It is a lovely car with great performance, engineered with real passion. You should all be so lucky.

I am typing this at the table as my starter is getting colder by the minute so please excuse any unexpected typing errors.

I have just landed from a very long and cramped journey. I am completely exhausted and I was planning to murder some prawns.

The last thing I expected to get was a message about the pistonheads forum and a trackday video of someone who unfortunately wasn't provided with the necessary instruction to safely navigate an otherwise beautiful trackday at Bedford Autodrome.

I choose to respond here as the user: "R4LLY" appears to have the ability to have a direct dialogue with the driver in question and I would kindly ask that he pass on the following at the earliest opportunity possible.

The personal attacks on the driver depicted in the video is wholely unnecessary. They type of comments made in the video only serve to further deter the driver from any learning possibilities, learning how a trackday works, training his knowledge car dynamics and perhaps you can all use a small improvement in personal etiquette? Especially after he crashed into someone's pride and joy of which the owner has sacrificed on so much for so many years to be proud to call his. All because he didn't understand the rules and nobody, not even you, had the care to explain it to him.

I do very much wish I had a wealthy father to provide me with the joys I long for but sadly he passed away in an unfortunate accident while I was still at school, I have yet to fully get over it and to bring irony to a new level, I use performance driving to help me cope. As you admit to it, I am not an uncommon sight on a trackday, trackday organisers see me so much they sometimes check to see if I attend more than they do, and for some TDOs, I easily do match them from time to time. So I know what I'm doing. Any attempts to pass the blame onto me will be fruitless, not least due to the number of witnesses, the damage location on each car, in a left hander hairpin before one of the longest the back straight in the country, the GTR driver and your desperation to cover up what happened by way of intimidation. No matter how you try to defend him, a car following clear rules on a MSV trackday should ever in a million years find itself out braking another car into a corner.

The reason my car arrived in a transporter is because it had just spent many months at McLaren Automotive HQ in Woking being fitted with upgrades from the 650s program. The car was being tested by McLaren personnel in the morning while I was giving a helping hand to somebody who had not done a trackday. I am aware that it had been driven into grass, the driver at the time was Charlie Hollings, a full time instructor at the Silverstone racing school, McLaren had hired him for the day as our Blanpain GT3 driver Tim Mullen was unavailable. 

Charlie explained to me that a 63 Merc had driven up the inside of the car in the second corner out of the pits, the long right hander. According to him, he drove it onto the grass as an emergency evasion procedure. The engineer Steve also concurred. Now I will ignore the part where you admit to being in control of a 63 Merc on the day and that I can only recollect one being present, as I recall, the one I saw was white.

I will also ignore the fact that while getting a few passenger laps, we were continuously held up by a white 911 which externally appeared to be a GT2RS, corner after corner, lap after lap because the driver of the white 911 simply deployed power down the straights.

Due to the complete lack of elevation and camber, Bedford is very welcoming to novices wanting to try out a trackday in a more energetic environment and as such your friend's behaviour in such a powerful GTR was unsuitable. Can I recommend an RMA day where you can then be legally allowed to overtake on both sides, or getting your ARDS and therefore be allowed in on test days. Material on gaining an ARDS is readily available on the MSV website. 

If you are wondering why nobody voiced their safety concerns at the marshals, they did, the manager on the day was put under enormous stress as well as managing a trackday on the SEN circuit, it is my believe that he also had to look after the "How Fast" event on the West circuit, hence we all did SEN instead of the full GT layout. As only the duty manager on the day can give penalties and he wasn't available, none were given. Please do not arrogantly come to the conclusion that you lot did nothing wrong.

Perhaps if the staff were telling the driver he had done nothing wrong will only serve as evidence to the level of abuse and intimidation you all represented.

While you make comments anywhere publicly please bare in mind that there are enough witnesses and for the time being, publicly available evidence plus a little secret to laugh him out of court. I have chosen not to do so out of kindness despite the way he and you both behaved, but now that I am aware of the situation, lying left right and centre won't gain you or your friend any advantage.

I will now go and try to convince the owner of the video of my displeasure of it, whether he removes it or not isn't up to me. I have no doubt the owner of the video will be alerted to this post and monitor it for a response by both the driver and you. Perhaps the driver of the GTR can see it as the world trying to help him in a very big urgent way, sadly both he and you are currently too deaf to listen.

However it is my hope that both the driver recognise that there is some kindness left in this world. Looking at the number of views the video has gained, your friend will now be very recognisable should he manage to make it to a trackday at all. He has been told by the public, and since he's intelligent and courageous enough to defend our freedom from terrorist as you say he is, he ought to be brave enough to recognise his faults and therefore begin to make amends. Until both you and the driver, with full knowledge of what went on, and currently a video to remind the both of you, recognize his and your wrongdoing, you ought to steer well clear from any tracks. 

I would imagine as demonstrated, both you nor he has the self control to not be super agressive where ever possible, which maybe a good way of dealing with the taliban, but not with someone on a trackday, someone anywhere, so I suggest you both give it at least a month. 

If and When you are ready to be civilized, come make a quick apology, we can forget about it, we can have a chat about cars and exchange stories over a kebab or two but I think I'll just have a Pepsi.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

All I can say is wow...


----------



## Supertec (Jun 5, 2014)

Wow indeed! 

Maybe a total ban from MSV track days would be a better option this kind of behaviour on track is bad enough but to follow up with bullying and intimidation is even worse and should not be allowed.

Reminds of of a Karting even me an a few friends went to which had a few rough looking Guys who were driving like morons doing their best to block any car with the group driving side by side and when you try to overtake them they will try to push you into the tyres. They were out there causing a nuisance and ruined everyone's day and behaving like total retarded thugs. Once the race finished it got very aggressive and security had to get involved and the police had also arrived.

I feel sorry the those at Bedford who say was ruined by such actions described above.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sam, what have you started?!.

I watched the original vid and the gtr driver's standard of driving was very poor, can't comment on anyone else's, but I think I would have rather gone home than be on a track day like that and risk my car being damaged.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

R4LLY said:


> I was there on the day and the driver is a very good friend of mine.


That's really great to know.


R4LLY said:


> There's a lot of mis information flying around as well as some uncalled for comments.


Some people do go overboard with comments, but just step back and watch the video again. It's appalling driving, etiquette and track-craft.


R4LLY said:


> ]
> Just for some background info, this was the first time he has had the GTR on track and the vid was the first time he was going around.


Then he should be taking it easy, both hands on the wheel and not fumbling, clearly not giving 100% on your first time is pretty poor form.



R4LLY said:


> The traction was fully off and suspension on R THROIGHOUT.


Hmmm. Ok.



R4LLY said:


> If anyone here believes the first time they were on track they were the new Lewis Hamilton, they are obviously deluded.
> 
> Everyone here was a learner before they passed, and again didn't start their first track day with Michael Schumacher precision.


No, but am sure most people concentrated, used both hands, didn't overtake into corners, or shout at other drivers mid corner?



R4LLY said:


> The unfortunate thing is that GTR's create a lot of attention, and this in turn attracts Jealous and Envious individuals.


This is partially true, but also many GT-R drivers are overly aggressive (as shown in the video)



R4LLY said:


> I.E the maker of this video. He was so worked up in his Jealous rage, that he found a pic of the GTR from the Msvt site and even paid for it to be put in his video!! Lol


He's earned that back in laughs from the community!



R4LLY said:


> The funniest thing is that the driver would probably make kebabs out of the keyboard warriors that pop up! Lol


So he is aggressive?



R4LLY said:


> People are quick to judge from behind a keyboard but if they knew the driver wouldn't be saying some of the stuff they are.
> 
> If anyone wants to say anything to him in person next time, please feel free. Look out for him next time, he's pictured below. Can't be many 6ft+ guys weighing in at 25stone driving GTR's


As above?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

R4LLY said:


> We did not get a briefing as we were late.


Then the onus is on you to identify yourself to the TDO to get a briefing before going on track. Usually wristbands are issued at briefings and you can't get on track without one. How did you circumvent that?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

How the hell can anyone get on track without getting a briefing and the wristband ???
Standard MSV rules. No briefing/wristband, no track time.


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

CT17 said:


> Standard MSV rules. No briefing/wristband, no track time.


This is as worrying as the poor driving to be honest.
He should never have been allowed on track. Coupled with the complaints then a marshal should have at least had a word and noticed he didn't have a wristband on?.

I was considering an MSV day at bedford next month cause it was only £99 but have now reconsidered, it's not worth it if this is an example of how they are run.


----------



## R4LLY (Aug 9, 2006)

Neanderthal said:


> This is as worrying as the poor driving to be honest.
> He should never have been allowed on track. Coupled with the complaints then a marshal should have at least had a word and noticed he didn't have a wristband on?.
> 
> I was considering an MSV day at bedford next month cause it was only £99 but have now reconsidered, it's not worth it if this is an example of how they are run.


I would avoid it

The instructor was saying there was an accident a few weeks earlier with a 997 turbo and Aston, where one was undertaking on a corner. Both cars got written off so that was a bad one.

And then 2-3 accidents on this specific day.

To be fair to him he did advise not to go out on track in the morning as he said it was a lot of drivers pushing it, and they had some very close calls right away.

We missed the main briefing but someone went through the flags with us before issuing the wrist bands.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

CT17 said:


> How the hell can anyone get on track without getting a briefing and the wristband ???
> Standard MSV rules. No briefing/wristband, no track time.


This was my main concern. I assume they rocked up late, stood at the back and stuck their wrists out when the people passed by handing them out?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> This was my main concern. I assume they rocked up late, stood at the back and stuck their wrists out when the people passed by handing them out?


From R4LLY's response it sounds like they got a quick briefing about the basic stuff and the wristbands.
Not ideal.
Doesn't explain why MSV didn't pull anyone in for a chat either.

If only the lead marshall can issue warning or send people home and is covering the SEN track and the "How Fast" West Circuit at the same time it's set up to fail IMO.

As I mentioned earlier, at Silverstone you are clearly told that if you drive dangerously or overtake on the wrong side you get sent home. It's that simple.

I've done numerous days with MSV at Brands Hatch and they are for more pro-active in dealing with drivers that flaunt the rules than it appears Bedford are.


----------



## R4LLY (Aug 9, 2006)

havingmydinner said:


> If and When you are ready to be civilized, come make a quick apology, we can forget about it, we can have a chat about cars and exchange stories over a kebab or two but I think I'll just have a Pepsi.


I'm sorry to hear about your father

This is what someone said on the day, and I apologise for any offence that may have caused.

It would have been best if you guys had just spoken on the day and sorted it out.

I'm sure no grudges were bore by anyone and I do think if you guys had spoke alone it would have been sorted.

It's afterwards on forums etc that things get exaggerated.

Throughout my comments I have said his driving was too aggressive initially and highlighted in that vid. I agree with you that the personal attacks achieve zero.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

CT17 said:


> From R4LLY's response it sounds like they got a quick briefing about the basic stuff and the wristbands.
> Not ideal.
> Doesn't explain why MSV didn't pull anyone in for a chat either.
> 
> ...


I would imagine the brown stuff will be hitting the fan at Bedford over this, Palmer will be getting a right "froth " on over all the negative publicity generated from this idiots antics. Wouldn't be in the slightest surprised if one or two guys ended up looking for new jobs, he's given people the push for a lot less.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well so he should. Based on that evidence I won't be doing trackdays at Bedford. 

I'm pretty appalled there is acceptance of accidents, they should be very very rare on trackdays. All of the ones I've ever been on I only knew of one, and the guy outdrove himself. Why are they having so many?


----------



## Dino355 (Feb 6, 2013)

tonigmr2 said:


> Well so he should. Based on that evidence I won't be doing trackdays at Bedford.
> 
> I'm pretty appalled there is acceptance of accidents, they should be very very rare on trackdays. All of the ones I've ever been on I only knew of one, and the guy outdrove himself. Why are they having so many?


Having dipped my toes in the world of being a TDO I can tell you that not all track days at Bedford are run like this. 

We ran several days at Bedford last year and a few at the beginning of this year and not once did we ever have any coming together of cars and it was rare that we had to send anyone home or give them a good telling off. (in the space of 12 months and around 8 track days at Bedford I think we only sent two cars home, one for excessive noise and the other for driving like an utter tool - an AMG CL Merc of all things)

Behaviour on track days is very much governed by how good the safety briefing is not just how well the circuit marshalls deal with incidents and of course the general mind set of the person driving each car.

I find it hard to believe (impossible) in fact that he didn't have a briefing, more realistically perhaps he just ignored what was told to him or it was not communicated in a good way.

You also have to bear in mind that MSVT attracts the newcomers, people who haven't been on circuit before. They google search and MSV pops up, it's an official circuit website so they book it because they feel it must be the best way to rather than booking with a TDO


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

havingmydinner said:


> Perhaps if the staff were telling the driver he had done nothing wrong will only serve as evidence to the level of abuse and intimidation you all represented.
> 
> While you make comments anywhere publicly please bare in mind that there are enough witnesses and for the time being, publicly available evidence plus a little secret to laugh him out of court. I have chosen not to do so out of kindness despite the way he and you both behaved, but now that I am aware of the situation, lying left right and centre won't gain you or your friend any advantage.


Very sad state of affairs and whilst R4LLY seems very keen to defend his pal, surely the 'driver' can take some time out from being a trackday special to explain himself rather than have others talk for him? 

One wonders if his typing might be a bit slow, seeing as he probably does that one handed whilst his right arm is resting on something?



opcorn:


----------



## Tiger (Jan 10, 2006)

God sake, don't let him take an ARDS test, if he passed ( which I doubt he would), I don't want him on the same circuit as me!


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Ah Dino! welcome to the GTR forum 

I've actually done a Bedford full circuit day that Dino ran last November and had a cracking day, only incident that occurred was an M3 driver over cooking a bend and going into the gravel by the pits. Only thing damaged from memory was his pride and front splitter.

That said in my opinion nothing wrong with pushing a car hard through the bends if no other cars are around to be effected should driver error / mishap occur. Wasn't like the driver intentionally pushed it past the limit. As it was car was put into pits, cleaned up and back out.

Was fun day, greasy in morning, sunny in afternoon and didn't see one argument or issue arise. 

I wouldn't say don't do Bedford based on one company or organised track day just my opinion.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

havingmydinner said:


> A wonderful response



Interestingly this is one of the only times I've felt compelled to reply to a post on here in a long time and I'd like to thank you for bringing me out of hibernation.

If only everybody on the internet (and in real life) would have the social graces, etiquette and decorum to be both as humble and forgiving as you.

A very well articulated post and well done for not going in guns blazing - it always is the best way.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Havingmydinner, what a fantastically well written response.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Sam your thread has resurrected even the dead lol


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Sadly the video is gone now but I get the gist.
I agree with Cem, cracking first post from the chap having his dinner.
Not had mine yet.
Like others I am appalled if people have got on track without a proper briefing. The door should be locked once the briefing starts and anyone turning up late get another one.
Also seems to be a lack of black flags. I have never done a trackday with actions like the ones described here and would be shocked if I did. We all had to start somewhere. Start Slowly and build up with lots of sessions accompanied by an instructor I guess.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Blow Dog said:


> Interestingly this is one of the only times I've felt compelled to reply to a post on here in a long time and I'd like to thank you for bringing me out of hibernation.
> 
> If only everybody on the internet (and in real life) would have the social graces, etiquette and decorum to be both as humble and forgiving as you.
> 
> A very well articulated post and well done for not going in guns blazing - it always is the best way.


Totally agree with Cem. A very measured and mature response. But surely, one you would expect from a McLaren driver 
Like you've said, just wish everyone in life had the same decorum.


----------



## Stig (Jan 30, 2004)

Blow Dog said:


> Interestingly this is one of the only times I've felt compelled to reply to a post on here in a long time and I'd like to thank you for bringing me out of hibernation.
> 
> If only everybody on the internet (and in real life) would have the social graces, etiquette and decorum to be both as humble and forgiving as you.
> 
> A very well articulated post and well done for not going in guns blazing - it always is the best way.


I concur. I'm not sure I would show the same restraint in this situation. It's nice to know that there are some gentlemen (and women) drivers out there (and not the clichéd sort).

Sniffpetrol's latest satirical post seems particularly apposite in this instance - which is a shame really.

Tracks command respect - but other drivers deserve it too.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Does anybody else have the video ? Seems to have been deleted


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

I drive every trackday only using one arm. :wavey:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

JTJUDGE said:


> Does anybody else have the video ? Seems to have been deleted


Worst Track Video In The Universe Proves Why People Hate GT-R Owners


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm really starting to feel sorry for the driver now 

something wrong with me because I still can't stop laughing at that video!

It's only people like me that get banned from msv...


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

mindlessoath said:


> someone should post this link on jalopolink so they can learn the whole story.
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/3252521-post29.html
> 
> or he will be in for a lot.
> ...


i cant seem to edit my post, i wanted to post the permalink so people could read more than just the ONE post. 
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/304793-r35-bedford-parody-2.html#post3252521


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

can you still view video anywhere


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Big chap or not, my first port of call would be face to face and educate him on track manners. If that doesn't work I would let the marshal's know, if that didn't work a light tap in the rear quarter should do it as he take me on the outside of a slow bend


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

R4LLY
Get your buddy to lay off the gear as it obviously manifests itself in him acting and driving in an overly aggressive manner!!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

A terrible terrible thing happened to me today. I watched the vid when it was first posted and then today, for the first time ever since owning my GT-R, whilst driving along I caught myself holding the handbrake for no apparent reason.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

lawsy said:


> I drive every trackday only using one arm. :wavey:


Very true Shane but you don't drive into McLarens on track or barge people out of the way. Considering your disability I'm very impressed with your driving skills :bowdown1:


----------



## Flynnn (Aug 29, 2014)

barry P. said:


> Very true Shane but you don't drive into McLarens on track


He might do now


----------



## Livelee (May 11, 2003)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHeKOEN_0sM


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

"Overtake on straights, on the left and by consent only, not in the braking zone" rings a bell. Track days are meant to be safe and enjoyable! 

On the one arm thing, maybe the 'roids are stopping blood flow to both arms at the same time! 

Despite the negative comments, this guy should seek tuition before venturing out on track again.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

R4LLY said:


> If anyone wants to say anything to him in person next time, please feel free. Look out for him next time, he's pictured below. Can't be many 6ft+ guys weighing in at 25stone driving GTR's


This sums up your mentality perfectly!


----------



## RS_ (Jan 7, 2012)

R4LLY said:


> I would avoid it
> 
> The instructor was saying there was an accident a few weeks earlier with a 997 turbo and Aston, where one was undertaking on a corner. Both cars got written off so that was a bad one.
> 
> .


Sorry I'm a bit late to the party here but having seen comments about this accident on every forum I am on and then reading this I thought I would pipe up

This accident you refer to was actually a few years ago not weeks ago. I know this because they were both my friends albeit they didn't know each other.

Yes this did happen

No the cars weren't written off, they were both repaired and put back on the road and in the case of the 997 it came on many more track days with us.

The DB9 did T-bone the 997 on a corner. Admittedly because it went on the inside on a corner and he was pushing too hard. The additional reality was that the brakes faded which isn't a surprise given the weight of the car and that it had been used hard until that point.

Although the Aston driver probably has a higher grade driving licence than many of us on here, he was driving at times beyond the car.

Whilst he had no obligation at all to contribute towards the repairs to the Porsche (We all take our own risks) he did in fact make a substantial payment towards the repair of the Porsche.

Given the circumstances would appear to be similar, apart from the brake fade of course, maybe your mate would consider the same.

I have to say the evidence on the video does nothing other than to point the finger fully at your mate !

I also think MSV should have chucked him off earlier given that if you are even a smidge over the noise limits they send you straight home. 'Luckily' my car is now too noisy to go on there. I have had to complain a couple of times on RMA days and Book a track days and both Graham and Jonny tend to deal with the issues straight away.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

25 stone of fat more like it. Horrendous.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Here you go:


----------



## Daverb (Mar 8, 2005)

CSB said:


> 25 stone of fat more like it. Horrendous.


If he went on a diet he wouldn't have to prop his body weight up when he goes round a corner.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Daverb said:


> If he went on a diet he wouldn't have to prop his body weight up when he goes round a corner.



That comment is a blatant personal attack and is unwarranted. He maybe an idiot on track but don't take cheap shots like that.


----------



## Berry (Apr 14, 2008)

Vernonjones said:


> That comment is a blatant personal attack and is unwarranted. He maybe an idiot on track but don't take cheap shots like that.


Yeah agree, being over weight doesn't make you drive like a [email protected]!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

If the person in question is reading this thread still, can I suggest a CAT DT course.

I did one and it taught me a lot.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

CT17 said:


> If the person in question is reading this thread still, can I suggest a CAT DT course.
> 
> I did one and it taught me a lot.



I agree. Use Cat D for a starter then get some one on One with Jake Hill.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Blow Dog said:


> Interestingly this is one of the only times I've felt compelled to reply to a post on here in a long time and I'd like to thank you for bringing me out of hibernation.
> 
> If only everybody on the internet (and in real life) would have the social graces, etiquette and decorum to be both as humble and forgiving as you.
> 
> A very well articulated post and well done for not going in guns blazing - it always is the best way.


I can only echo that. Not sure i would have been as restrained had the incompetent (& i say that based purely on the horrific track driving demonstration in that video), driver hit my pride & joy.

A question, is there another video being referred to as the terrible display posted in this thread is filmed from inside the GT-R so why is someone else getting flamed for posting it. Who took the video & who posted it?

I'll certainly not be booking any MSV days if they allow 1st time track drivers onto a track with no briefing & allow such poor quality driving/track etiquette to go unchallenged.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

w8pmc said:


> Who took the video & who posted it?


It appears the driver originally made a video of him wizzing round overtaking everyone and put it on Youtube.

Then someone found it on Pistonheads, where it got significantly criticised, so the original poster changed the access settings/deleted it.

In the meantime someone on Pistonheads obviously downloaded it and decided to make a spoof version.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Vernonjones said:


> That comment is a blatant personal attack and is unwarranted. He maybe an idiot on track but don't take cheap shots like that.


To be fair, he made it personal by posting up a pic of him just to show how 'big' he is.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

I am with CSB here, as soon as you post up a picture and then make the comment of 

"If anyone wants to say anything to him in person next time, please feel free. Look out for him next time, he's pictured below. Can't be many 6ft+ guys weighing in at 25stone driving GTR's"

You deserve a certain amount of negativity. Are we supposed to be intimidated and allow that driving to continue without trying to help the driver out? It's as though saying something will lead to a punch! That deserves negativity!


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

moleman said:


> This still makes me laugh...



Me too......it's a classic :chuckle::chuckle:


Also...what was the chap in the vid fiddling about at with his left hand???



TT


----------



## houlbt (Jun 28, 2009)

havingmydinner said:


> I am the owner and driver of the McLaren.


An eloquent,detailed and composed response - I am sorry to hear you were the victim of this unfortunate series of events. 

Not been back on this forum for ages but felt this deserved a response. The driver of the GTR was clearly in the wrong on this and I hope one day is man enough to accept this - "sorry" goes a long way. 

Best

T


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

Please don't come to the Nurburgring anytime soon, whoever you are.

PLEASE!!!


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

Varsity said:


> Please don't come to the Nurburgring anytime soon, whoever you are.
> 
> PLEASE!!!


:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

unfortunately, from what I have seen, I think some of his relatives have been there ! :runaway:


----------

